# Strings an Server senden und in MYSQL speichern?



## Luggees (2. Jul 2017)

Hallo zusammen ich bin es mal wieder. In meinem Java Programm kann der Benutzer verschiedene Eingaben machen. Diese sollen dann an einen Server gesandt werden und durch ein php-Skript in eine MySQL Datenbank gespeichert werden. 

Ich habe das ganze schon in meiner Android App gemacht und das funktioniert auch gut. Allerdings nutze ich hierbei die Volley-Bibliothek (und json), die ich in JavaFx nicht so nutzen kann wie in einem Android Projekt (json aber schon. Oder?). 

Deshalb ist das php-Skript schon geschrieben. Es sieht so aus: 


```
<?php
    $con = mysqli_connect("mysql.hostinger.de", "u66*******0_user", "*********", "u66*******0_data");
   
    $code = $_POST["code"];
    $user_id = $_POST["user_id"];
   
    $Link1 = $_POST["Link1"];
    $Kategorie1 = $_POST["Kategorie1"];
    $ClickListener1 = $_POST["ClickListener1"];
   
    $Link2 = $_POST["Link2"];
    $Kategorie2 = $_POST["Kategorie2"];
    $ClickListener2 = $_POST["ClickListener2"];
   
    $Link3 = $_POST["Link3"];
    $Kategorie3 = $_POST["Kategorie3"];
    $ClickListener3 = $_POST["ClickListener3"];
   
    $Link4 = $_POST["Link4"];
    $Kategorie4 = $_POST["Kategorie4"];
    $ClickListener4 = $_POST["ClickListener4"];
   
    $Link5 = $_POST["Link5"];
    $Kategorie5 = $_POST["Kategorie5"];
    $ClickListener5 = $_POST["ClickListener5"];
   
    $statement = mysqli_prepare($con, "INSERT INTO linkdata (code, user_id, Link1, Kategorie1, ClickListener1, Link2, Kategorie2, ClickListener2, Link3, Kategorie3, ClickListener3, Link4, Kategorie4, ClickListener4, Link5, Kategorie5, ClickListener5) VALUES (?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?, ?)");
   
    mysqli_stmt_bind_param($statement, "sssssssssssssssss", $code, $user_id, $Link1, $Kategorie1, $ClickListener1, $Link2, $Kategorie2, $ClickListener2, $Link3, $Kategorie3, $ClickListener3, $Link4, $Kategorie4, $ClickListener4, $Link5, $Kategorie5, $ClickListener5);
   
    mysqli_stmt_execute($statement);
   
    $response = array();
    $response["success"] = true; 
   
    echo json_encode($response);
?>
```

Das ganze ist recht simpel gehalten (Einsteiger )

Über json_encode($response) stelle ich dann fest ob das ganze funzt. 

Kann mir jemand einen Anhaltspunkt nennen (oder vielleicht einen Tutorial) wie ich das ganze aus einem JavaFX Projekt realisieren könnte?

Zur Not würde ich auch bei neues php-Skript schreiben. Aber man soll ja nichts neu machen was bereits funktioniert  .

Dankeschön!


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (3. Jul 2017)

Kenne die Volley Library nicht aber wenn du sagst man könne die nicht in einfachen Java-Projekten verwenden dann nimm doch eine andere Library für dein Java-Projekt? 
Unirest wäre eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Luggees (3. Jul 2017)

SeriousD0nkey hat gesagt.:


> Kenne die Volley Library nicht aber wenn du sagst man könne die nicht in einfachen Java-Projekten verwenden dann nimm doch eine andere Library für dein Java-Projekt?
> Unirest wäre eine Möglichkeit.



Hast du Erfahrung mit dieser Library? Ich finde recht wenige Beispiele oder Tutorials für Unirest. 
Hättest du ein paar Beispielzeilen Code parat? Durch die der Website wird mir nicht ganz klar wie ich es damit machen könnte.


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (3. Jul 2017)

Habe zwar noch nicht damit gearbeitet (mir die nur mal als Lesezeichen weggespeichert), aber eigentlich ist auf der Startseite schon ein Beispiel das du nehmen könntest:

```
HttpResponse<JsonNode> jsonResponse = Unirest.post("http://domain.de")
  .header("accept", "application/json")
  .field("Link1", "value")
  .field("Link2", "value")
  .asJson();
```
in die .field("...", "...") müssten wenn ich das richtig sehe die POST-Variablen.


----------

